# Lost Mini today



## edwinf8936 (Nov 12, 2009)

I had to put Mini down today. She was a blue Mini Rex. Apparently she eithe had a fiberous tumor or bone tumor in her nose area, She was struggling to breath out of one nostril and could not breath out of the other. If she wasn't on oxygen she was gasping for air. I didn't want her to suffocate and die like that. My guess was she was about 7 years old, adopted from the Humane Society.

I'll mis my little girl.:bigtears:



ed


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Binky Free Mini ink iris: :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like you did the kindest thing for her. 7 years old is a good life for a bunny. Binky free, Mini.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 12, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Mini. It's never an easy decision to have to make even if you know it is for the best. All we can do is give them our love and a good forever home and no matter how long they are with us it is never enough. Binky free little girl.


----------



## JimD (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Ed 

Binky free, Mini!



ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this 

However, you did the best thing for her even though it's never an easy decision to make.

Jan


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 12, 2009)

:rainbow: sorry about your loss!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 13, 2009)

i am so sorry


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 13, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss, 
binky free Mini


----------



## xKuchiki (Nov 13, 2009)

Terribly sorry for your loss. We use all the years we have with them wisely, and as Larry said, no matter how long they are with us it is never long enough.

Binky free, sweetheart


----------



## Victoria (Nov 14, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss it is always so hard when a pet we love dies. :rainbow::tears2::


----------



## cheryl (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so verry sorry for your loss of Mini


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry you had to put her down. My heart goes out to you. Binky free, Mini!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. She's healthy and munching on her favorite hay now.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm really sorry. Binky free Mini


----------

